# SoMo Herfer's Poker Herf



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Hey y'all,

Time is here. Sat. the 21st. Around 2PM. Need a head count of who's up for this. If we have enough for a tourney, entry will be 2 stogies or pipe baccy. Payout to 2nd place. If there are not enough for a tourney, we can just play some nickel, dime, quarter to keep it affordable. I will have meat and cheese for sammiches and chips and soda. If you want bring whatever you like.
If you can bring chairs. I live in a trailer and we can smoke inside or out, makes no difference.

One thing to keep in mind, I am on call this weekend, but I dont see that anything will happen.

PM me if you have questions or need directions. I already have table, chips and cards.

Karma


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm In!!


----------

